# Bucket test



## beach (Feb 18, 2010)

Pex, Engineered wood products.......it's enough to make Conarb go fetal!! :shock:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj-Ltgj1 ... re=related


----------



## RJJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

Just wait for him to fined the ask the builder on DIY sprinklers! :lol:

CA: It's film 3 look to the side of the link! :roll:


----------



## beach (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

This one is still a classic!

https://webapp.fresno.gov/Fire/PSA/Sprinklers.aspx



> We produced this as part of a campaign several years ago to enact a local R-3 residential sprinkler ordinance.  The local BIA took us to court and got the ruling overturned on a legal technicality regarding the findings required by the Building Standards Commission.  Due to the 4-3 vote on the initial ordinance and the distinct possibility of the state adopting the IRC, we chose to wait for the adoption of the 2010 state codes."All things come to those with the patience to wait……"


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

Excellent beach!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

The one problem I had with the bucket test is that I did not see a stop watch being use to time the test.   

What part of NFPA is this test listed in!


----------



## beach (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

Ummmmmm..........the guy with the camera had the watch.....


----------



## RJJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

ok! I was laughing so hard I missed that! 50 seconds! So whats that mean?


----------



## beach (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

It means it filled up a lot faster than they thought and passed the test!!!!!!!! They should have done a thirty second test and multiplied by two!!!!! :shock:


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

Beach,

Excellent.............pure poetry.

Ooops.........time for figure skating


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

Cute video, but, ummm, who paid for it?


----------



## beach (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

I'm sure ultimately, the taxpayers.........who usually pay for pub. Ed....ultimately

 :shock:


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test



> Quote:We produced this as part of a campaign several years ago to enact a local R-3 residential sprinkler ordinance. The local BIA took us to court and got the ruling overturned on a legal technicality regarding the findings required by the Building Standards Commission. Due to the 4-3 vote on the initial ordinance and the distinct possibility of the state adopting the IRC, we chose to wait for the adoption of the 2010 state codes.
> 
> "All things come to those with the patience to wait……"


Was it "public education" or agenda activism?


----------



## beach (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

Whatever fits your agenda.....call it what you want, I really don't care.

..

.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

I have no agenda and no dog in the fight when it comes to RFS.  I have never posted an opinion one way of the other.  My "agenda" is public agencies being good stewards of the public funds.  Government has been on an ecconomic slide for many years, yet I see agencies accross all levels of government continue with out of control spending.

Each particular issue might look worthy at the 2 foot level, but when you step back to the 10,000 foot level it is obvious how unsustainable it is in total.


----------



## beach (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

Right now, we're ASSUMING the money came from public funds....we should protect the good people of Fresno from Fire Dept. squandering their money because apparently, they can't protect themselves. I haven't heard any outrage from from the actual taxpayers...... I posted this because it was humorous and most people got it, I expected some negative comments from the more vocal sour-grape crowd....but you surprised me! :?

Replace "Fire Sprinkler" with "Smoke Detector" or the "dangers of a dry Christmas tree" and tell me, truthfully, if you would still have a problem with the PSA.........


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

The Fresno video is funny but it did make me wonder what does a firefighter do when not fighting fires. Watch TV, play video games, eat, grocery shop, sleep, all on the tax payers dime.

Why do they not work 8, 10 or 12 hour shifts like law enforcement and go home and sleep in their own beds :?: Would there be a cost savings :?:

Where did the idea of a 24 hour shift come from and why?

Why do departments still operate that way?


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

There is a trial balloon being floated around here to cross train police and fire to improve response and save money. More feet on the street and fewer firefighters waiting inside the stations.

Way back when my now retired father joined the fire department, the 24 hour shifts were a benefit to allow them to work second jobs since the pay was not all that great.


----------



## beach (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

It's just like on TV! Crime scene investigators, private detectives, SWAT, Lifeguards, firefighters.....they're all portrayed just like real life...didn't you know that?????? :lol:


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

True, but a lot of a police officer's time is spent writing reports for auto collisions and home break ins.  A firefighter could be cross trained to perform many of those functionary duties and still be available to respond to a fire call.  You would still have your specialists.  I do not envision a homicide investigator also being an arson investigator.  But as cities face huge budget deficits, they need to look at creative ways of providing services cost effectively.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

The “public safety” concept has been in use here in our state and my previous one since the 80’s.  We have seen many go back to split divisions due to the expenses for overtime, licensing and certification maintenance as required by state laws.

Regarding the sitting around; in each department I worked in the personnel conduct work duties from 7:30 AM to 10 PM performing skills training (fire suppression, medical protocols, high angle and confined space rescue, equipment operations); doing reports (majority 87% for medical incidents); maintenance on equipment; maintenance in stations; responding to emergencies and the occasional good intent service calls to mention a few.

Yea, they just sit around and watch TV.  Educate yourselves and drop in a FD (not at 1200 to 1300) or (1700 – 1800) and check it out for yourselves. We welcome the public and city officials in to see what’s up since they just assume we just sit around all day waiting on the big one  :lol:


----------



## beach (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

My father was a police officer in the 60's before switching to the fire dept. I'll have to ask his opinion on cross training......IMHO, I believe the personality differences between police and firefighters is too great for it to actually work. Years ago, our city had some of our plan check engineers doing inspections......it didn't last very long......(These were professional structural engineers with no actual building experience)

FMW: Well said! Stereotyping cracks me up....... walk a mile.....


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test


----------



## Alias (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

FMW: Well said! Stereotyping cracks me up....... walk a mile.....

beach -

Well said.  My city doesn't have paid firefighters, just volunteers.  My hat goes off to these guys!  They show up at all hours of the day and night, drop what they are doing be it work or recreation, and all for no pay but the satisfaction of knowing they helped their community.  

Sue


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

My brother in-law was a homicide detective for years in S FL and transferred over to the FD and as quick as you could, he got off the truck and into prevention and arson investigation. I will never forget his response when I asked him why he wanted off the truck so bad.

" When I worked homicide I took my pictures and went home. Riding the truck I have to help clean up"

It gave me a cruesome visual of what the FD guys/gals may face everyday in larger jurisdictions. I know I would never have made it as a firefighter.

I do believe FD cost are getting way out of line and putting a serious drain on the general funds and some jurisdictions will take some drastic steps to reel them in.

From one fiscal year to the next our "Kelly Day" expenses rose over 400%

I just needed to vent I apologize to the individual firefighters it is the overall fd system and operations that do not make sense to me.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Bucket test

Not an issue with me MT!

Tell your brother-in-law I said hello (small world)!  I was glad to get off the rig but do miss it.  I went out on top and that's the way I wanted it.  I still get to dive in whenever I want but have to remember that I have to dig and re-construct and that gets tough when your on a scene for 12-20 hours.

It pays off though, got a double murder arson (4 100+ old buildings) coming up next month (after six years and the AG's takeover of the case) and a female psyco took a plea deal yesterday.  Working harder now than I did in the Metro or it must just be I'm getting older.


----------

